# Sheraton Vistana Springs section



## sguenette (May 7, 2007)

Hi,

I just exchanged for VIO (Sheraton Vistana Resort) and it looks like I got room 837 which the resort says is in the Springs.  Now I'm worried based on the comments here.  Anyone know if this room is really old?

Could I request a different room when I get there or before?

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## Bob B (May 7, 2007)

I can tell you we owned in the Springs (sold it last year) and vacationed there four or five times and loved it.  It is older than some sections, but the unit is larger than the newer sections.  I don't think you'll be disappointed with the Springs section, despite what others may say.


----------



## sguenette (May 8, 2007)

Thanks Bob.  That's very encouraging!  

Just so I know in the future, do you know if its ever possible to change into another room when you get to a resort if you are exchanging through Interval?


----------



## Y-ASK (May 8, 2007)

We stayed there about four weeks ago and were very disappointed with the 2 Bdr in the springs section that we stayed in.  Two complaints:  #1  The master bedroom shower never got warm, not even luke warm.  #2  The ice-maker leaked all the time and every morning I would end up stepping in a puddle of water in my socks.  After repeated calls the ice-maker line was finally fixed on Wednesday.  It was reported on Sunday.  They never did fix the shower hot water problem and I got tired of trying to get them come a fix.  I told them they could come any time during the day without us there.  The damage to the cabinets in the kitchen is extensive and turned us off from purchasing a re-sale.  We did not let it ruin our vacation but I kind of got tired of the phones calls to come and join for their sales pitch free morning breakfast.  I hope your stay is better than mine.  I also did not like the fact that I had to pay for Highspeed internet access.  But I had to pay in Old Key West in Dec. as well so that is not quite as bad as the problems in the room.

Y-ASK

Oh and I tried to change the room to the cascades section when we 1st checked in but were told they were full.  I had done a little research and knew that the springs section was older and showing it.  We had no options but the springs section.


----------



## spiceycat (May 8, 2007)

well it has been a few years - but I liked the spring section.

here are my pictures
http://new.photos.yahoo.com/spiceypj/album/576460762336391958

I know the green carpet is gone - it was on the list to be done.

but he is right about maintence. there were several things wrong with our unit and they NEVER came to fix any of it.

everytime the people called for the sales pitch - I say fine when are you going to fix this unit first.


----------



## Bob B (May 8, 2007)

I'm surprised at the maintenance issues.  Any time there was any problem, they were very quick to show up and fix it, not that we needed it often.

As for switching rooms on a trade, you probably could arrange it in advance, but if you wait until check-in, they may not have any alternatives.


----------



## nodge (May 8, 2007)

Hi Sguenette,

FWIW, only the Lakes and Cascades sections have elevators.  I booked an "extra vacation" via RCI for my elderly parents earlier this year.  One of my parents has difficulty climbing stairs, and I was worried that she would be placed in a section without an elevator.  So, I used the online “diamond lane” form to let Vistana know that my parents needed to be 1) off the ground floor for security reasons; and 2) in an elevator building for mobility reasons.  As a result, they ended up being put on the top floor (with vaulted ceilings) in Cascades.  

If you or someone in your party has similar mobility issues, I’m sure the resort would be very accommodating.  

Good Luck,
-nodge


----------



## bward (May 8, 2007)

spiceycat said:


> well it has been a few years - but I liked the spring section.
> 
> here are my pictures
> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/spiceypj/album/576460762336391958
> ...




We stayed in Springs in 99, and Spiceycat, I think we were in the same building, just a floor up! My pix looked just like yours. 

We enjoyed Springs. We liked the smaller pool behind the unit, plus the clubhouse. Yes, the decor needs updating. I would think our green rug is gone now too.

We had no maintenance issues. Just a great week. And lots of fun. 

Bward


----------

